# no keyboard shortcut for the crop frame tool?



## reidthaler (Jan 18, 2017)

Really?  It's 2017.  Lightroom will be 10 years old next month.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean. The 'R' key is the shortcut for the crop tool.


----------



## reidthaler (Jan 18, 2017)

Like I said,  Crop Frame Tool, not the crop tool


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 18, 2017)

What Crop Frame Tool Reid? You'll need to explain more.


----------



## reidthaler (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 18, 2017)

Ah, gotcha. 

Yes and no. It's automatically selected when there's no crop applied, and Cmd-Opt-R takes you back to that state if a crop is applied. Is there a scenario I'm missing?


----------



## reidthaler (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks! Automatically selected.  Never new that one.  I thought it just showed up because I used it last!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 19, 2017)

The Crop Frame Tool- icon, doesn't seem necessary to me. Its existence is superfluous.  
If I press 'R' to activate the Crop Tool, I simply drag my mouse cursor on the photo for a 'freehand' crop frame.
I can then click on Aspect: Custom: for a preset defined ratio that adjusts my freehand crop for a close result.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, I never considered this to be a separate tool in the first place.


----------

